# Waterfowl hunting



## BigTerp

Just curious how many of you guys waterfowl hunt? I hunt islands on the upper Potomac here in Maryland for ducks and geese and various farmers fields for geese that we have permission to hunt on. This was the main purpose for my boat build, to be able to have a shallow running rig that could carry 3 people and 3-4 bags of decoys plus guns and other hunting equipment. Our Early goose season starts September 1st. Been geeting my gear together for the past week or so in anticipation!!


----------



## Kismet

These days I just walk the crik with the dog at heel and jump-shoot a few birds. Most years I get a few woodies and maybe a visiting mallard or two.

There's a small river branch nearby, but not sure I want to tackle it by myself in the canoe anymore.


----------



## tonynoriega

Never tried it. Would like too.

I know a couple guys here in town who get pretty down with it.

Hand made blinds and such.


----------



## zseverns

Duck hunting is what I live for 60 days a years. I live in arkansas and hunt mostly the cashe river national refuge. Teal season here opens September 22nd and duck season starts November 23rd and pretty much goes till January 26th. My new boat should be here by the end of October. That with give a few weeks of long nights to get her ready for the season.


----------



## Kismet

Golden Hawk Y-stern 12'9", about 65 lbs--a dream find.


----------



## cphill

I have duck hunted off and on for 10 years or so . Here in middle Tennessee it ain't great but if u get a front pushing down it can be a good day . For me though the sauger and crappie fishing is good about that time so if the weather is good I am fishing but I do enjoy busting so ducks


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364553#p364553 said:


> tonynoriega » 26 Aug 2014 05:39 pm[/url]"]Never tried it. Would like too.



This!


----------



## huntinfool

I guided duck and goose hunts for 10 years. A lot of work setting up and taking down. But never did it from a boat. May do some this year though.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364608#p364608 said:


> Jim » Today, 7:28 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364553#p364553 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonynoriega » 26 Aug 2014 05:39 pm[/url]"]Never tried it. Would like too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This!
Click to expand...


Not sure how well the hunting is up your way, but you could probably find a guide to take you. They can be a little salty though. But worth the price IMO.

If you're ever down my way (Eastern Panhandle of WV/Western MD) I'll have an open spot for ya.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364526#p364526 said:


> Kismet » Yesterday, 1:36 pm[/url]"]These days I just walk the crik with the dog at heel and jump-shoot a few birds. Most years I get a few woodies and maybe a visiting mallard or two.



This can be fun!!


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364564#p364564 said:


> zseverns » Yesterday, 8:12 pm[/url]"]Duck hunting is what I live for 60 days a years. I live in arkansas and hunt mostly the cashe river national refuge. Teal season here opens September 22nd and duck season starts November 23rd and pretty much goes till January 26th. My new boat should be here by the end of October. That with give a few weeks of long nights to get her ready for the season.



Arkansas is a duck hunters paradise. Would love to hunt the rice fields there some day!!


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364620#p364620 said:


> huntinfool » Today, 9:43 am[/url]"]I guided duck and goose hunts for 10 years. A lot of work setting up and taking down. But never did it from a boat. May do some this year though.



We don't hunt from my boat. But use it to get from the launch to whatever island/shoreline we are hunting that day. My Dad and his buddy run a waterfowl guide service. It is a lot of work!! They use a large aluminum airboat to get to and from hunting spots. Thing is pretty neat. Not sure of the specs on it, never really asked. I'll have to find out though.

Here are a few shots of the airboat.


----------



## curtdawg88

I do here in Mississippi. I just purchased a camo 1648 War Eagle this weekend mainly for duck hunting. I will also use it for fishing and family days on the water. I plan to build a home blind in the coming weeks. This will be my first year hunting the lakes and rivers so hopefully it works out.


----------



## Thejrod

Started last year, only one bird so far. Got a boat now so maybe I'll get a couple more in NW fl!


----------



## BigTerp

Have been out 3 times since early goose season started (9/1/14) have killed 14 all together. My Dad's guide service has 91 as of today. Season goes out on Thursday.


----------



## Thejrod

Nice geese there!


----------



## bobby_bates

Got these on the KY opener for Wood Ducks and Teal


----------



## BigTerp

Nice!! Duck season doesn't open up for us until Oct. 11th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## BigTerp

Got three this past Saturday morning. Was the opener of the second split for duck season. Didn't see a whole lot, but the three that came in died. Hoping things pick up for this weekend with the colder weather we've been having.

2 green-winged teals and 1 mallard hen.


----------



## MunkMaster

my boat is almost done. I hunt usually at Deal Island in Maryland. there hasn't been a day when i have been out there and haven't seen a duck fly. a lot of geese too. there is a house near the boat launch that has a huge pond behind it and the geese land there in the 100's.


----------



## BigTerp

Have been skunked the last two times I've been out. Will be hunting the day after Thanksgiving, which is the last day of the second split for ducks

Here is how we get from boat ramp to hunting spots. 1995 Tracker 1648MV with a rebuilt 1994 50/35 Johnson jet. I GPS'd it for the first time with a full hunting load, and to my surprise was getting almost 27mph. It does 30 with just 2 guys and fishing gear. Hunting load is 3 guys, 5 bags of decoys, guns and hunting gear. It's pretty well loaded to the max this way.


----------

